
The Fallacy of Productivity in Software Development - vojant
https://medium.com/@albertkoz/the-fallacy-of-productivity-in-software-development-68cdb3fb04fe
======
zzzcpan
Pretty awful article, sounds like it exists just to push pair programming.

In software collaboration simply doesn't happen through interactive
conversations. There is just too much background work to do and too much
knowledge and information to get through that requires a lot of deep focus, so
it can only be a slow moving non-interactive process. Over time people learn
code, documentation, comments other people wrote and contribute same things
themselves for others to see and learn someday. This is how collaboration
happens. If more targeted collaboration is required people just create a some
sort of document and give others a chance to read it, learn it and contribute
back on their own time. The attitude expressed in the article is actively
harmful to that process, software is not that field where you can _" love
seeing people working together"_.

------
ziomek
I hate seeing my teammate with headphones all day long, fully agree with the
article.

~~~
gnusty_gnurc
I'm guilty. But I'm also on a small team, and the only one of on this
particular team out of the many people at my office. The rest of my teammates
are at another location.

The people around me speak really loudly (they speak another language and
listening to it _all_ day is grating - this frustrates me cause I actually
really like languages). Doesn't help that I have a coworker directly next to
me that'll bring bags of carrots, celery, apples, etc. and chew loudly. Think
cracking vegetables for a solid 10min at a clip. I tend to think I have some
form of misophonia, but the noise really is draining regardless.

I'm looking forward to a workplace where I don't feel trapped in isolation
despite being surrounded by other people.

